# weight watchers thread?



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi,

I see we're only hanging on to one page (or one month's) worth of threads in here.

I posted an unofficial Weight Watchers support forum a while back. I've lost it off my "favorites" and my memory isn't working my way back into it.

Does anyone have it or remember it?

It's something like healthnetdiscovery.........

Thanks in advance

Jill


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.healthdiscovery.net/

I think I first heard about it here from u a month or so ago-pretty good site-thanks!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

kymountainman said:


> http://www.healthdiscovery.net/
> 
> I think I first heard about it here from u a month or so ago-pretty good site-thanks!


THATS IT! 

Thanks


----------

